# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Pekan Lelang Ikan Jumbo..

## Robby Iwan

Nguping..katanya akan ada kegiatan KOIs yang seru., yaitu lelang ikan Jumbo dengan harga Tosai..
Saya mau juga lepas beberapa ekor ukuran 65+, 70+ dengan harga tosai, Yang mau meramaikan dan ingin lepas ikan jumbonya siap2 di foto ya..kita meriahkan pekan lelang KOIs khusus jumbo..

----------


## koisfansbdg

wah asyiik, waiting mode on

----------


## Glenardo

Asik, memang ini forum mantaap

----------


## budidjo

Pak Robby, kenapa nggak lelang utk semua ukuran aja, jadi rame2 bawa ikannya..yang beli sama jual juga sekalian kumpul ngobrol...

----------


## siunk

mau..mau...mau....

----------


## fachm13

dmn om?via forum aja y om...biar lebih asik...hehehe

----------


## fachm13

hehe,,,g baca dl...trnyata emang via forum...maap om...hehehe
wah kpn ne y..kpn y...jd g bs tdr mnunggunya..hehe

----------


## luki

> Nguping..katanya akan ada kegiatan KOIs yang seru., yaitu lelang ikan Jumbo dengan harga Tosai..
> Saya mau juga lepas beberapa ekor ukuran 65+, 70+ dengan harga tosai, Yang mau meramaikan dan ingin lepas ikan jumbonya siap2 di foto ya..kita meriahkan pekan lelang KOIs khusus jumbo..



Sekedar menambah kan yang sudah di posting sama Pak Robby.......

kegiatan Pekan Lelang Koi's ini akan di lakukan di Forum Koi's 

Ketentuan Ikan yang akan di lelang :

1. Ikan harus berukuran di atas 60 Cm.
2. Harga Awal / Pembuka lelang akan di tetapkan  Rp. 1.000.000., dengan kelipatan Rp. 50.000
3  Ikan dalam kondisi sehat , tidak cacat dan layak di pelihara ( warna tdk luntur, dll ).
4. ketentuan yg belum tercantum, akan di cantumkan kemudian.

----------


## repak69

mantabs nih forum  :Thumb: 

gak lama lagi ada bisa jadi ada Pekan lelang tosai SQ harga PQ.... heheheh

----------


## Anton Sukoco

MUANTAFFF!!!!!......
saya siapkan bensin yg banyak dulu yach

----------


## fachm13

mantap sekali ini...ngemeng2 ikan dikeluarkan serentak sehingga bs milih yg diminati atau di keluarkan 1 per 1 y om?

----------


## amir_hzh

> Ketentuan Ikan yang akan di lelang :
> 
> 1. ....
> 2. ....
> 3  Ikan dalam kondisi sehat , tidak cacat dan layak di pelihara ( warna tdk luntur, dll ).
> 4. .....


Om Luki, warna tidak luntur itu yang bagaimana ya?  ::

----------


## luki

> Sekedar menambah kan yang sudah di posting sama Pak Robby.......
> 
> kegiatan Pekan Lelang Koi's ini akan di lakukan di Forum Koi's 
> 
> Ketentuan Ikan yang akan di lelang :
> 
> 1. Ikan harus berukuran di atas 60 Cm.
> 2. Harga Awal / Pembuka lelang akan di tetapkan  Rp. 1.000.000., dengan kelipatan Rp. 50.000
> 3  Ikan dalam kondisi sehat , tidak cacat dan layak di pelihara ( warna tdk luntur, dll ).
> 4. ketentuan yg belum tercantum, akan di cantumkan kemudian.


- Pekan Lelang Jumbo ini akan di laksanakan sesudah " Lebaran " , biar peluru nya bisa lebih terkumpul 
- Setiap Minggu nya akan di lelang hanya 1 ekor, jadi partisipan bisa lebih mengatur jadwal pertandingan dan mengumpulkan peluru
- kurang lebih 2 minngu sebelum Pekan Lelang Koi's dimulai akan di tampilkan dahulu foto foto ikan yang akan di lelang.
- ketentuan lain menyusul.

----------


## Robby Iwan

Salah satu ikan saya yg akan dilelang a.l:

Jenis : Taisho Sansoku (Sanke)
Breeder : Sakai
Bloodline : Wakashoryo (ada sertifikat)
Sex: Female
Ukuran : (belum diukur) antara 65+ atau 70+ cm
umur : Sansai (3th)
Harga 1jt

Jenis : Shiro Utsiri
Breeder : Omosako
Bloodline : Mushasi (tdk ada sertfikat)
Sex : Female
Ukuran : 65+cm
Umur : Sansai
Harga 1jt

Ayo yang lain..silakan daftarkan ikannya...kita meriahkan pekan lelang kois..

----------


## luki

> Ayo yang lain..silakan daftarkan ikannya...kita meriahkan pekan lelang kois..


yang ingin ikut memeriahkan dan mendaftarkan ikan nya untuk di lelang ,
silahkan mengirim data ikan ( detail ) dan  foto ikan terbaru  ke :

[email protected]
[email protected]

----------


## TugubotO

> yang ingin ikut memeriahkan dan mendaftarkan ikan nya untuk di lelang ,
> silahkan mengirim data ikan ( detail ) dan  foto ikan terbaru  ke :
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]


Jangan lupa Om Luke, shiro malenya sekalian dilelang...!!!

----------


## luki

> Jangan lupa Om Luke, shiro malenya sekalian dilelang...!!!


ha ha ha ha.....masih inget juga toh......
kirain sudah ketemu pengganti nya......

----------


## wen

Berhemat dulu buat beli jumbo   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Om Gon ingat aja, saya juga baru mao tanya..

Btw keren alamat email Koi-s nya ...

Om Luki, btw lelang nya akan make sistem forum yang sekarang atau ada kejutan lagi nih?

----------


## luki

> Om Gon ingat aja, saya juga baru mao tanya..
> 
> Btw keren alamat email Koi-s nya ...
> 
> Om Luki, btw lelang nya akan make sistem forum yang sekarang atau ada kejutan lagi nih?


masih pake sistem yang sekarang Om Glen.......
sambil menunggu program lelang yang baru.....
mudah mudahan setelah pekan lelang jumbo ini selesai.....program lelang yang baru juga akan selesai.....

----------


## E. Nitto

*KOI JUMBO NISAI, SANSAI - HARGA TOSAI - HANYA ADA DI KOI's.... ck ck ck ck.. SALUUDOOSSS.....*

----------


## demmy

PERTAMAX!! 1 JT..... Loh? blom mulai toh?? ohhh.... abis lebaran.... sip sip...  ::

----------


## rubbie

Saya siappppppppp SEKALI  menunggu ikan2 pak ROBBY IWAN yang mau di lelangggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg

----------


## finefujikoi

mantebbbbbbbbbb om om.......

----------


## YOEDI

> Salah satu ikan saya yg akan dilelang a.l:
> 
> Jenis : Taisho Sansoku (Sanke)
> Breeder : Sakai
> Bloodline : Wakashoryo (ada sertifikat)
> Sex: Female
> Ukuran : (belum diukur) antara 65+ atau 70+ cm
> umur : Sansai (3th)
> Harga 1jt
> ...



Om Robby, boleh dong ditampilkan dulu foto ikan yang akan di lelang, walaupun lelangnya pasca lebaran. Supaya bikin greget he he....

----------


## tenonx

klo ada ikan jenis hikarimoyo mono mau donk  ::

----------


## fachm13

> klo ada ikan jenis hikarimoyo mono mau donk


punyaku aja diborong.... :Bump2:

----------


## aie

menunggu foto shiro omsako nya pak robby nih  :Peep:

----------


## edwin

wh, seru nih.... udah gak sabar nunggunya.....

----------


## addo

kalo gitu musti bawa kotak peluru ya...
biar nggak abis abis

----------


## siunk

terima giro mundur kaga yah...hehehhe??

----------


## Robby Iwan

> menunggu foto shiro omsako nya pak robby nih


he he , belum sempat di foto..nanti aja klo mau di karantina sblm lelang..ukurannya kurang-lebih 70cm kali

----------


## finefujikoi

> terima giro mundur kaga yah...hehehhe??



setuju omm.... rencana pake credit card aja....

----------


## PutNus

> om robby, boleh dong ditampilkan dulu foto ikan yang akan di lelang, walaupun lelangnya pasca lebaran. Supaya bikin greget he he....





> *koi jumbo nisai, sansai - harga tosai - hanya ada di koi's.... Ck ck ck ck.. Saluudoosss.....*


*memang kois................ Nomor unos*

----------


## PutNus

> Om Robby, boleh dong ditampilkan dulu foto ikan yang akan di lelang, walaupun lelangnya pasca lebaran. Supaya bikin greget he he....





> Salah satu ikan saya yg akan dilelang a.l:
> 
> Jenis : Taisho Sansoku (Sanke)
> Breeder : Sakai
> Bloodline : Wakashoryo (ada sertifikat)
> Sex: Female
> Ukuran : (belum diukur) antara 65+ atau 70+ cm
> umur : Sansai (3th)
> Harga 1jt
> ...


*Abah tungguin dari sekarang disini* ...........

----------


## siunk

kapan nih Om startnya..perasaan hari demi hari berlalu dengan sangat lambatttt...hahhaa

----------


## Davkoi

Obok obok kolam dulu  :Emptybath: 

Cari koi jumbo buat suppport  :Cool2:

----------


## andriyana

> Obok obok kolam dulu 
> 
> Cari koi jumbo buat suppport


Kohaku Yohei atau Showa Maruyama Om Dav ??  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Syahrizal Lukman

Ok nih...   :Playball:  :Smow:  :Peep:

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Obok obok kolam dulu 
> 
> Cari koi jumbo buat suppport


Bravo DavKoi..

----------


## luki

> Obok obok kolam dulu 
> 
> Cari koi jumbo buat suppport


Mantab.....
jangan lupa di foto yg bagus......trus di email ke 

[email protected]
[email protected]

----------


## iwan_makassar

hmmmmm......contact konco2ku dulu aaahhh....mengenai info yg sangat menggemberikan ini

----------


## PutNus

*BUNGKUS==============by PutNus*

----------


## wen

> *BUNGKUS==============by PutNus*


Abah punya hoby baru nih... ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

jgn pake option bungkus donggggggggggg.... biar seruuuuuuuuu... hahahhaha...

jadi banyak yg siap2 di tikungan terakhir... hahhaa

----------


## Silent_Forest

Senjata ampuh buat ngalahin jago 2x nikung, *BUNGKUS...* he 3x

----------


## wen

Supaya fair harusnya ada tambahan waktu jika ada bid masuk di menit2 akhir,

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Supaya fair harusnya ada tambahan waktu jika ada bid masuk di menit2 akhir,


setuju sama om wen....
jadi seru ...  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Siap siap Gas ah...udah punya target operasi nih ...Ho4x..

----------


## showa

pilihan bungkus sepertinya menjadi tren bakalannya disini................., hahahahaha

daftar ah siap siap bungkus yg pada bertelur....................hihihihihihi

calon breeder sepertinya bakalan kumpul disini nih.................hihihihihihi

----------


## Glenardo

> pilihan bungkus sepertinya menjadi tren bakalannya disini................., hahahahaha
> 
> daftar ah siap siap bungkus yg pada bertelur....................hihihihihihi
> 
> calon breeder sepertinya bakalan kumpul disini nih.................hihihihihihi


Co-Ownership boleh ga yah Om Rudi ? Demi target tercapai...

Btw list Koi2 nya belum kliatan nih....baru yang dari Om Robby aja..

----------


## sbw

Seru juga nichhhh kapannnn?  :Peace:

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Seru juga nichhhh kapannnn?


Sok atuh kang Sony partisipasi melelang ikan jumbonya juga..biar tambah seruuu..

----------


## setia_budi

> Sok atuh kang Sony partisipasi melelang ikan jumbonya juga..biar tambah seruuu..



wkkk..langsung ditodong....

----------


## koituren

Om luki, om Robby.. Koi jumbonya apa harus koi import? Klo yg lokal gmana?

----------


## Robby Iwan

Lokal gak apa2 sama saja....klo kwalitasnya bagus pasti diperebutkan orang..

----------


## Teja Utama

Gak sabar nih. Mudah-mudahan pas lagi ada rejeki... ha ha ha
Kalau opsi bungkus ditiadakan gimana ya? Biar seruuuu...
Sebab kalau musti ditulis, angka di opsi bungkus menjadi batas akhir ekspektasi pelelang. Padahal mungkin ada peminat yang bahkan menghargai lebih tinggi.

Top deh Koi-s...

----------


## harmada

wah top nih, cuma ga berani ikutan lelang
menikmati acara lelangnya saja.
soalnya nanti kalaupun menang (ga bakal kali ya ..he..he..), 
ikannya takutnya malah jadi mengecil  :: 
lelang ikan jumbo keeping jadi tosai  :: 
* tau diri mode: on *

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Gak sabar nih. Mudah-mudahan pas lagi ada rejeki... ha ha ha
> Kalau opsi bungkus ditiadakan gimana ya? Biar seruuuu...
> Sebab kalau musti ditulis, angka di opsi bungkus menjadi batas akhir ekspektasi pelelang. Padahal mungkin ada peminat yang bahkan menghargai lebih tinggi.
> 
> Top deh Koi-s...


Kalo saya sih setuju opsi bungkus ditiadakan...

----------


## siunk

> Kalo saya sih setuju opsi bungkus ditiadakan...


menurut saya opsin bungkus di batasi satu orang satu bungkusan...hehe..maksudnya ada limit cuma punya opsi bungkus sekali per satu seri

----------


## Syahrizal Lukman

> Kalo saya sih setuju opsi bungkus ditiadakan...


Berarti mekanisme harga nya bener 2x di tentukan oleh pasar ya om, wah bakalan seru nih kalo kaya' gini he...

----------


## Tiny

> Supaya fair harusnya ada tambahan waktu jika ada bid masuk di menit2 akhir,


Setuju, kalau mau forum lelang menjadi lebih baik hal ini layak mejadi masukan.
Waktu tambahan diberikan selama 5 menit dan demikian seterusnya sampai tidak ada bid lagi selama 5 menit.
Hal ini akan membuat peserta lelang lebih menghargai "nilai riil" dari ikan yang dilelang dan bukan hanya menunggu di tikungan saja.

Mungkin dengan sistem ini forum lelang akan ramai lagi dan pelelang akan lebih berani mengeluarkan ikan-ikan berkualitasnya.

----------


## Robby Iwan

*Ini ikan urutan pertama yang akan dilelang..,  Omosako shiro (female) 73cm, bloodline Musashi..
*

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Setuju, kalau mau forum lelang menjadi lebih baik hal ini layak mejadi masukan.
> Waktu tambahan diberikan selama 5 menit dan demikian seterusnya sampai tidak ada bid lagi selama 5 menit.
> Hal ini akan membuat peserta lelang lebih menghargai "nilai riil" dari ikan yang dilelang dan bukan hanya menunggu di tikungan saja.
> 
> *Mungkin dengan sistem ini forum lelang akan ramai lagi dan pelelang akan lebih berani mengeluarkan ikan-ikan berkualitasnya*.


Wah klo lelang sih selalu rame, tapi klo banyak yang berani keluarin ikan bosen nya.. bakal tambah meriah..

----------


## victor

permisi om saya mau melongo
 :Jaw:   :Jaw:   :Jaw:   :Jaw:   :Jaw:

----------


## Syahrizal Lukman

Ati 2x kemasukan lalat om he 3x

----------


## e-koi

> permisi om saya mau melongo


 Hahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## siunk

wah...itu teh ikan?   ...(mode mangap on)

----------


## koisfansbdg

wah mantab om robby

----------


## Tiny

> Wah klo lelang sih selalu rame, tapi klo banyak yang berani keluarin ikan bosen nya.. bakal tambah meriah..


sori om roby, maksudnya begitu...siapa tahu akan semakin ramai dan meriah karena semakin banyak yg berani keluarin stok bosen yg bagus2  :: ..
dan semoga bisa melebihi ramainya forum lelang pada masa jayanya dulu he3

----------


## Roy Alay

> permisi om saya mau melongo


 :Frusty:  :Fencing:  :Hail:  :Grouphug:  :Grouphug:  :Puke:  :Clap2:  :Target:  :Amen:  :Gossip:  :Horn:  :Laser:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

itu ikan shironya gede bgt matanya seakan akan berkata ... please take me to your home sirr... mau punya temen2 yg baru nihh... hahahhahahahaa

----------


## dchristiaan

Itu KOI atau Paus Putih ?? wuikkk muantabbbbbbb....

----------


## Teja Utama

Meski start minimum, gak bakalan sampe 1 jam sudah 10 kali lipatnya...

----------


## Pauran

Ikuuuuuuttttttt   .............              ( ikut melongo .......  )

----------


## Glenardo

> *Ini ikan urutan pertama yang akan dilelang..,  Omosako shiro (female) 73cm, bloodline Musashi..
> *


Ini kalo di kolam rumah saya, ini koi teriak, ga bisa muter nih saya...Ho4x..

----------


## Glenardo

> sori om roby, maksudnya begitu...siapa tahu akan semakin ramai dan meriah karena semakin banyak yg berani keluarin stok bosen yg bagus2 ..
> dan semoga bisa melebihi ramainya forum lelang pada masa jayanya dulu he3


Lebih mantap lahi, kalo lelang sistem baru sudah launching, jadi makin tune in

----------


## subhan_haris

salut pak... bisa besarin ikan seperti ini..... skali lagi salut

----------


## victor

yukkk mulaiii yukkkk

----------


## harley

Iya nih kapan nih dimulai.... Udah ga sabar nih
Pasti heboh banget bakalan.....

----------


## siunk

tenang atuh Om harley....yg mudik blum pada dateng nih...hehehe

----------


## Glenardo

Mulainya hari ini atau kapan yah?he4x..

----------


## Robby Iwan

Nunggu komando om Luki nih...kemungkinan senin mulainya...ato sebelumnya ?

----------


## harley

> tenang atuh Om harley....yg mudik blum pada dateng nih...hehehe



Ane mah hanya menyimak keramaian aja kok  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## luki

> Mulainya hari ini atau kapan yah?he4x..


*Lelang akan di mulai  tanggal 20 September 2010*

ikan yang akan di lelang :

1. Female Shiro Utsuri Omosako , bloodline Musashi , size 73 cm , ( Yonsai )
2. Female Showa Momotaro , Bloodline Mako , size 64 Cm , ( ake - Sansai )
3. Female Sanke  Sakai , Bloodline Wakasoryu , size 68 cm , ( ake - Yonsai ) ( certificate : DOB : 06 - 2007 )
4. Female Shiro Utsuri Ogata , size 64 ( ake - Sansai ) 
5. Male Kohaku Sakai , size 63 cm ( Sansai ) 

 - 1 minggu hanya 1 ekor yang akan di lelang
 - Starting Price Rp. 1.000.000
 - Bid Kelipatan Rp. 50.000 ( hanya kelipatan Rp. 50.000 yg sah )

----------


## siunk

siap siap euy...pecahin celengan...hehehe

----------


## victor

mantabbbbbbbbbbb

----------


## PutNus

*Abah juga pengen mengingatkan selain Lelang  Indukan Female.........Indukan Jantan juga sangat dibutuhkan oleh para pegiat pijah*

----------


## Glenardo

> *Abah juga pengen mengingatkan selain Lelang  Indukan Female.........Indukan Jantan juga sangat dibutuhkan oleh para pegiat pijah*


Sepertinya Koi Koi Jumbo yang akan dilelang ini sudah cukup umur yah abah ...

----------


## siunk

> *Abah juga pengen mengingatkan selain Lelang  Indukan Female.........Indukan Jantan juga sangat dibutuhkan oleh para pegiat pijah*


pejantan tangguh ya abah???

----------


## luki

> *Lelang akan di mulai  tanggal 20 September 2010*
> * Lelang akan dilakukan setiap hari Senin sampai dengan hari Jumat*
> ikan yang akan di lelang :
> 
> 1. Female Shiro Utsuri Omosako , bloodline Musashi , size 73 cm , ( Yonsai )
> 2. Female Showa Momotaro , Bloodline Mako , size 64 Cm , ( ake - Sansai )
> 3. Female Sanke  Sakai , Bloodline Wakasoryu , size 68 cm , ( ake - Yonsai ) ( certificate : DOB : 06 - 2007 )
> 4. Female Shiro Utsuri Ogata , size 64 ( ake - Sansai ) 
> 5. Male Kohaku Sakai , size 63 cm ( Sansai ) 
> ...


ini foto foto ikan nya......
Note: - Foto ikan tidak sebagus aslinya 
                               - yg ingin melihat ikan nya bisa liat weekend ini di Bintaro dan BSD
                               - Ikan dalam keadaan sehat dan tidak cacat

----------


## luki

> ini foto foto ikan nya......
> Note: - Foto ikan tidak sebagus aslinya 
>                                - yg ingin melihat ikan nya bisa liat weekend ini di Bintaro dan BSD
>                                - Ikan dalam keadaan sehat dan tidak cacat



*untuk yang Sanke Wakashoryu......awal tahun 2010 pernah buang telur pertama......
ini contoh anakan nya.....*

----------


## koisfansbdg

wow keren, kesempatan buat yg mo nge-breed

----------


## harley

Anakan nya bagus tuh..... apalagi emak nya....  ::  ::  :: 
turut bersiap2.....di tanggal 20/9

----------


## victor

::  pengennnnnnnnn.....................

----------


## Gooosy

Wah mantap abis ikan2nya. Btw yg Ada serti cuma sanke wakashoryu yah, om?

----------


## mrbunta

loh. blom mulai ya.

----------


## Anton Sukoco

mantaf jaya...!!!!....

----------


## siunk

wuihhh..........satu ekor perminggu ya??...wah..pasti seru nih....mungkin endingnya bisa mecapai angka 8 digit lho..hehhe..

----------


## baruna02

koi lokalnya mana yahh???
pengen liat lokal vs import

----------


## commander

Om luki, alamat bsd nya dimana ya? Tksh

----------


## luki

> Om luki, alamat bsd nya dimana ya? Tksh


cek PM Om.....

----------


## Syahrizal Lukman

> 


 Wooooooow... mantab, keren euy anakan nya

----------


## fauzy mahri

Om Luki, mau di PM juga dong alamat BSD-nya

Thx

----------


## luki

*Yang akan di lelang besok tgl 20 - 24 September 2010
*
Varietas : Shiro Utsuri
Breeder : Omosako
Bloodline : Musashi
Sex : Female
Umur : Yonsai 73 Cm

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Om Luki, Kalo boleh di PM dong alamat nya ke saya juga.... Mau liat langsung neeh.... 
thx, ditunggu....

----------


## luki

Sudah di Mulai.....

http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...ng-Koi-Jumbo-I

----------


## f4is4l

> Ini kalo di kolam rumah saya, ini koi teriak, ga bisa muter nih saya...Ho4x..


Iya juga ya, kalo menang (berandai2) ikannya mau taruh dmn ya...secara kolamnya hanya cukup untuk 1 ekor jumbo hahaha..

----------


## commander

> cek PM Om.....


TQ om luki..

----------


## Gooosy

Ada yg dah liat wujud asli Sakai Sanke Wakahoryu yg akan dilelang 2 minggu lagi?

----------


## luki

yang ke II sudah di mulai
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...128#post288128

----------

